# Redoing/repainting trailers-before and after pics?



## ponyluver420 (Apr 30, 2013)

So I was browsing instructions to repaint trailers recently, and there are some pretty awesome trailer makeover shots i saw. ;-)

Anyone on here who has before and after pics of a trailer makeover, please post!


----------



## Palomine (Oct 30, 2010)

Scroll through this forum here...several have done their own, with help at times.

Amazing to see what can be done.

I took easy way out, and have mine at shop, (still), they are in the carpet laying stage now...but long road, as they have to stop to do contract work as it comes in, which puts small jobs on back burner.


----------

